# 3 Bikes... aber keine Zeit zur Wartung - Suche fähigen Schrauber in Kassel!



## hepedidu (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

da ich beruflich und durch die Pflege meiner Mutter bedingt,
gerade mal so zum biken komme aber auch so gut wie keine Zeit mehr habe für die Wartung meiner Bikes (2x Trekkingbike,1x MTB),suche ich einen guten Mechaniker,privat oder beruflich und mit günstigen Preisen.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


Lieber Gruß,
Hepedidu


----------

